# Golden Rain Trees at Ozarka College



## c-bees (Jun 1, 2017)

Ozarka College here in Melbourne has a couple of Golden Rain trees....managed to get a few half decent pics today. I know a guy with a couple colonies a few hundred yards from these trees.....probably his bees.


----------

